# Goat udder & teats confirmation



## MrsCountryChick (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm rather new to goats (well dairy goats anyway). I know how good ligaments are important in a goat, for quality years of milking & how a firmly attached udder helps to keep a goat safe from a low saggy udder's hanging likely-hood to get injured. 

But what about teats? I've researched how a teat that hangs slightly to the side but hangs down is desirable, but what about size? I've heard that teat size gets slightly larger with freshening (atleast from the new milker's size)... But I read somewhere where "sausage teats" are discouraged in a standard purebred's confirmation. But what is the largest 'good sized' teat size that you'd want? Recently we seen a purebred goat but it had rather large 'upside down candycorn shaped' teats, like an elongated triangle. Is there any site that has photo information of what the largest teat size would be? (I have small hands, so I'm fine with smaller teat size, just wanting to know for confirmation's sake). ANY info would be Greatly Appreciated.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 7, 2009)

Teats should be as plumb as possible, and gently taper.  Dills a Little Goats out of Oklahoma have some great examples of both large and small breed dairy goat udders on their site for reference.


----------

